# Passport, spousal visa, maiden name ques.



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm getting married in July, and soon after will be applying for a spousal visa. I was wondering how do I handle a name change? My passport will be in my maiden name. Will my visa also be issued in my maiden name? Next year, I will need to renew my passport. Should I change the name on my passport to my married name? What about my visa? It will likely need to be affixed in my new passport. Would it be easier to change to my married name in other areas of my life for now (bank, tax office, etc), and get my maiden name on my passport/visa?

Sorry for all the questions. I won't even get into my existential crisis over changing my name and identity....


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It would save you hassle and a few extra costs if you were to have your name changed on your passport immediately after marrying, and then apply for your visa. If you don't want to leave it THAT late another option if the passport issuing authority recognisies it is to change your name in ADVANCE of your wedding for the purpose of your passport (in the UK we would use Deed Poll for that).

You can handle name changes etc afterwards by applying for a new passport via the US Embassy in the UK, and then submitting your Biometrics Residency Permit for an update (small fee of about £34 involved if I recall correctly), but doing it in advance would mean your visa would be in your married name from the start.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you coming into the UK on a fiancee visa to be married, or are you marrying in Canada? If you're marrying in Canada, the quickest and easiest is to make the name changes immediately after the wedding OR the return from the honeymoon if you are taking one.

I married in the UK, had to return to the US to apply for the spouse visa because I came in on a visitor visa (hey, who knew, lol, we didn't think we'd be getting married on that trip or I would have got a fiancee visa and been able to apply in the UK for the spouse visa!). The first thing I did on return to the US was send off my passport for the name change. In the US if expedited fees are paid, it takes a couple of weeks, longer if extra $$$ aren't paid. Canada doubtless has a similar system.

It makes everything easier to do the changes before the application is made. 99% of why I changed my name was because most women of my generation (I'm in my mid-fifties) just do that for the most part when marrying. But I'll add that I thought having my name changed to the married name would be a wee statement of commitment to my marriage, lol!

And yes, even though I am obviously one of those women who does the name change, it IS something of an 'existential crisis over changing' one's name. You have my complete empathy!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

2farapart said:


> It would save you hassle and a few extra costs if you were to have your name changed on your passport immediately after marrying, and then apply for your visa. If you don't want to leave it THAT late another option if the passport issuing authority recognisies it is to change your name in ADVANCE of your wedding for the purpose of your passport (in the UK we would use Deed Poll for that).
> 
> You can handle name changes etc afterwards by applying for a new passport via the US Embassy in the UK, and then submitting your Biometrics Residency Permit for an update (small fee of about £34 involved if I recall correctly), but doing it in advance would mean your visa would be in your married name from the start.


Passport Canada will no longer do "Name Change Observations" for holders of current Canadian passports, so Deco will have to order a new one if she wants it in her married name. Passport Canada will also want to see the marriage certificate, so she'll have to wait until she gets that in order to get the change. Also, because she won't have known anyone in the UK for >2 years to sign as her guarantor, she'll have to complete a "Statutory Declaration in Lieu of Guarantor" form and have it signed off at a notary office (I know this much for certain, as I lost my passport in the Caribbean back in `07 and hadn't known anyone long enough to ask to be my guarantor).

Deco, are you able to wait until next year to get the passport changed? I know that it'd be a PITA to have to carry around a copy of your marriage certificate, but if you can hold off until next spring, you'll be able to get a shiny new 10 Year Canadian ePassport instead of the current 5 year document.

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and good luck with your visa application! :clap2:


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I might go the route that WestCoastCanadianGirl suggested, i.e. wait to change my passport and bring my marriage certificate. I'm already in the UK on the Youth Mobility Visa, and I am afraid I would be tight on time if I had to apply for a new passport, wait for it to come, and then apply for my visa (current visa end at the end of Sept). Also, I didn't realise they are rolling out these 10 year ePassports! How exciting!


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Further to my previous questions, will it be a problem if my supporting documents (bank statements, pay slips, etc) are in my married name , while my application and passport are in my maiden name?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

deco said:


> Further to my previous questions, will it be a problem if my supporting documents (bank statements, pay slips, etc) are in my married name , while my application and passport are in my maiden name?


No.


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it possible to change my name with Social Security after moving to the UK, or should I do it before....any advice on the order I should follow in changing my name with all of the various entities who need to know?

Thanks so much!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> Is it possible to change my name with Social Security after moving to the UK, or should I do it before....any advice on the order I should follow in changing my name with all of the various entities who need to know?
> 
> Thanks so much!


bump


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> bump


I did all of mine whilst still in the US as I thought it would be easier, but I have heard you can do it in the UK as well. Start your search for info here:

American Citizen Services


----------



## lizshadow (Jun 27, 2011)

This is what I did. I was married in the US in April and applied for my visa as soon as I got my marriage certificate, about 1 week later. I also paid for 2 copies of the marriage certificate so I could work on changing other things at the same time. While my visa (in maiden name) was being processed I went to the social security office, then DMV, etc. to change my name. Once I received my passport with visa back, I came to the UK and then sent my passport out for a name change by marriage via the US embassy here. That took about 4 weeks total and was $110 + postage. I had everything printed out and filled in as well as the required new passport photos with me when I arrived so that I could go straight away and mail it. I received my cancelled passport (with visa) and my new passport with new married name. I now have to carry around both passports, but it isn't really a hassle and people understand when I explain it. I will carry around both until I get a new visa in a couple years. For me this was the easiest and quickest way since I did not want to wait for my new passport before applying for my visa.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> bump


Hey hkbiscuit! Did you change your maiden name? Just curious on how you went about it? I was told I could change my maiden name to my married name later when I get to the UK but I'm not sure yet of the process. I wanted to change it before but they said the process would take longer so I've already submitted my app. In my maiden name.


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

Ddang,
I didn't change my maiden name, I'm doing the same as you....app submitted, just waiting for a decision. Keep me updated : )


----------

